
I Gave a Bounty Hunter $300. Then He Located Our Phone - wslh
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/nepxbz/i-gave-a-bounty-hunter-300-dollars-located-phone-microbilt-zumigo-tmobile
======
ColinWright
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18857220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18857220)

